# New bermingham rollers



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

These are Jerry Higgins and Rick Mee breed, I had 6 and 2 got out, man it was awsome watching them perform one of them would roll about 10ft about 6 time a lap, although it was sad I lost them. Now that I have 4 how can I tell male and female as they do not do much but sit around the coop? 

just to show them!

J/H breed









R/M breed


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pretty pretty birds


----------



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

Give them time to settle, once they settle in your loft it's not hard to determine the sex of the birds, the cocks will be all puffed out doing their "sexy dance" chasing around the hens


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I figure that thank, someone also told me about flecking colors anyone has photos of this?


----------

